# 15% Off Sirius Tomorrow



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Just a heads up, thanks to Realwx at Sirius Backstage for posting this, tomorrow in celebration of Election Day, you can get a 15% off of anything at Sirius' official online store found at http://shop.sirius.com. Promo Code 'VOTE'.

I think I will take this opportunity and finally order a Sirius hat to go compliment my XM t shirt.


----------

